# OIS Video Illinois police.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I got to give props to the officer, in a world where if a gun is shoved in your face at a motor vehicle stop the common reaction would be to draw, fall back and engage. This Office parries the weapon before he could get a shot off and starts to fight for her life while calling for assistance. Once her back up arrives the shit bags head is promptly ventilated. Was it instinct or training ?, I don't know but its a clean shoot all day long. 

Dash Cam Released: Illinois police officer cleared in fatal shooting of homicide suspect





A Lakemoor, Ill., police officer "acted reasonably and appropriately" in fatally shooting Crawford County homicide suspect Kenneth Martell in July when Martell had guns in each hand and pointed at an officer, according to the Lake County, Ill., State's Attorney Office.

Martell, 36, was wanted by Pennsylvania State Police at Meadville for allegedly killing Theodore M. Garver, 88, during a July 23 robbery at Garver's home on Parker Road in Beaver Township. State police said Martell was driving a Kia Sorento sport utility vehicle with Pennsylvania license plate KHL-4596.
"Retreat was not an option," Michael G. Nerheim, Lake County state's attorney, said in a statement issued Wednesday. "With both officers within feet of a man armed with two handguns, only one option remained for the officers: To defend themselves."

Nerheim issued the statement Wednesday after a review of a Lake County, Ill., Major Crimes Task Force report on the circumstances of the shooting. The report included audio and video recordings captured via police body cameras and police squad car video recordings as well as toxicology reports on Martell's remains.

The Lake County State's Attorney Office is expected to make the footage available within the next two weeks.

Martel's family told police investigators that Martell abused illegal drugs, including methamphetamine, and Martell had made statements to friends and family that "cops were going to kill him over a drug bust" and he was "not going down without a fight."

Lake County Coroner Dr. Howard Cooper ruled Martell died of a single gunshot wound to the head and Martell had amphetamine, methamphetamine and THC, the active ingredient in marijuana, in his system at the time of his death.

"This case, once again, highlights the incredibly dangerous jobs that our law enforcement officers endure," Nerheim said. "Every encounter that they experience can, without warning, turn deadly."

The shooting incident unfolded just after 5 a.m. July 26 when Lakemoor Police Officer Brianna Tedesco saw an SUV backed onto a gravel path, parked with its lights off, near Four Seasons Boulevard, according to the police investigation report.

The report said Tedesco turned on the squad lights of her police car, notified dispatch of her location and reported there was no license plate on the front of SUV. The report said Tedesco activated her body camera and synced it with her car's camera before exiting the vehicle.

Tedesco approached the vehicle and found the driver, later identified as Kenneth Martell, asleep, the report said. Martell was asked for a driver's license but stated he didn't have one, the report said.

Martell then was asked for some identification and he gave a false name, James Durkin, the report said. After checking with dispatch and it was determined a driver's record for the Durkin name didn't exist, Tedesco asked for written identification, and Martell handed her a piece of paper.

"As the officer was reading the document, Martell produced a handgun and pointed it directly at her head," the report said. "It became apparent that the tender of a piece of paper was designed to distract Officer Tedesco from what Martell was about to do."

The report said, "Officer Tedesco looked up and saw the gun being pointed at her. Officer Tedesco believed that Martell pulled the trigger of the gun. It did not fire. She immediately pulled the gun with her right hand and pushed it away from her. Officer Tedesco then dropped the items in her other hand and used both of her hands to push the gun down and back into the driver's vehicle.

"As Officer Tedesco struggled for Martell's gun, she attempted to call on her radio," the report said. "Martell grabbed her hand to prevent her from calling for help. He reached out and grabbed Officer Tedesco and pulled her back towards the car. Officer Tedesco then saw Martell reaching for a second gun."

At this point, according to the report, Lakemoor Police Officer Anthony Loiacono had arrived at the scene after hearing Tedesco's radio traffic about the false name. Loiacono had increased his speed to get to the location because he believed the person might be wanted since a false name was provided, the report said.

When Loiacono arrived at the location, Loiacono could hear Tedesco screaming and Tedesco was in a physical struggle at the driver's door of an SUV, according to the report. "The driver looked as if he was trying to pull Officer Tedesco into the car through the driver's window," according to the report.

Tedesco was able to take a step away from the vehicle, and at this point, Martell raised his hands while holding revolvers in each hand with both guns pointed in the direction of Loiacono, the report said.

"Officer Loiacono stated words, to the effect, of 'drop it,'" the report said. "Officer Loiacono then drew his own weapon and pointed it at Mr. Martell. Officer Loiacono then leaned slightly to his right and fired one round at Martell's face. Martell's body slumped back in the driver's seat."

The State's Attorney Office review found "Martell's acts of deception and lies to Officer Tedesco were a prelude to an ambush," Nerheim said.

"It was only through her immediate reaction to this trap that she was able to save herself," Nerheim said of Tedesco. "Her quick actions and fight for the gun allowed additional time for her partner to arrive at the scene. Her partner was then able to end this deadly confrontation. The acts of these two skilled officers were masterful and indicative of two people acting in self-defense."

While two weapons were found near the lap of Martell - a fully loaded .38 caliber revolver and an unloaded .22 caliber magnum revolver, a subsequent search for evidence in a wood area near the shooting scene turned up much more.

Martell had hidden a large number of weapons, including rifles, shotguns, crossbows and ammunition along with court documents, bail bond documentation and a criminal summons all in the name of Kenneth Martell, the report said. Also found in the area was stolen property and identification cards belonging to Theodore Garver, the man Martell was accused of killing, the report said.

"I would like to express my condolences to the family of Theodore Garver," Nerheim said. "And though Kenneth Martell's death was a consequence of his own actions, I express sympathy to his family."

Nerheim said his office will make the case file open and available to the public.

"Transparency is essential to promoting public trust," Nerheim said. "Please note that due to ethical, legal and privacy issues, not all of the case file can be made public and some of the reports that have been made public have been redacted. This file will be available in the coming weeks on the State's Attorney website to anyone who wishes to review the material."


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Truthfully, I’m not a fan of this incident. 
I will start with the following; Yes, this is a MMQ, and no I have never had a gun drawn on me point blank, so I don’t know how I’d react. 

That being said, I’ll tip my cap to the officer for the following:
1) Grabbing at his weapon and thus buying more time 
2) When able to get a hand loose, realizing she couldn’t cross draw and instead going to her radio. 

Now as to why I don’t like it, which I should clarify; I don’t like how the officer handled her situation. 
Why?
Well, she grabbed for the gun and latched on. Not only that, she screamed bloody murder, begged him not to shoot her, and gave into him. (Note He said “go away” after she screamed and she said “I’ll leave, I’ll leave, please don’t shoot me, don’t kill me”) 
Other than stand there and beg, she didn’t do much to help herself. 

I understand it’s a harrowing experience but so something, ANYTHING, other than scream and go into histrionics. 

Break contact, create space and move to the rear driver’s side of the vehicle, draw down and open up. He would’ve had to fully turn around and attempt to see via a half rolled down window at her location. 


As for her back up? Excellent response to stimuli, OODA-Loop, draw and clean finger presss. Additionally, fantastic radio presence to clearly put out further information for responding units that the suspect was down and no longer a threat: thus possibly saving the life of a responding officer from crashing due to the first transmission of a screaming “10-32, 10-32” 

Anyone else have thoughts about it? Would like to have a solid discussion around this.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

While I agree with you on the officer trying to control the weapon and getting out the OT I don't see the screaming as her giving into the suspect. I may be giving her more credit but it looks like she only breaks off after she sees the back up officer drawing down on the suspect. The cover officer did an OUTSTANDING job - quick response, quick decision, excellent communication.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

My main focus was the way she tried to gain control of the weapon, it gave her just a more few precious seconds. If she had broken contact and tried to engage by the time she could even draw, clear her holster and fire the guy would have been able get off a semi well placed shot. Keep in mind he had plenty of time to think this all out she did not. The first shot is always a gift to the shooter and she didn't let him have it.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Completely agree, the first instinct to do that was critical in her survival. However after the first few moments of struggling I’d say you’ve bought enough time and thrown him off his rhythm to back off and engage. 
Most can draw and fire off a shot in sub-second. 
She stated she had heard a click but it didn’t fire, thus possibly indicating a jam. Take advantage of that gift, too!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

He could have easily shot her in the face on the initial draw, but for whatever reason he didn’t, either he hesitated in shooting, or the gun wasn’t ready to fire. Could be that he wanted her to see the gun, back up slowly like he has probably seen in the movies an make his escape. She’s lucky. What she did was good, because if she had backed up and put her hands up, he probably would have shot her, and the other officer as soon as her backup appeared. He didn’t have that opportunity because she had the gun wrapped up.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, I know how much everyone hates MMQB'ing, but this was shit. The only redeeming thing about this video was the instantly incapacitating headshot.
She was lucky. Lucky this guy didn't really want to kill her. Lucky she had a partner close by...and kudos to him for self-dispatching when the radio traffic indicated an issue.
When you're fighting over a gun, what is your radio going to do to help you NOW?
Guess there is a disadvantage for a 5'2" female when it comes to seeing inside a vehicle.
No Cooper Standards at that agency.
She reacted with an instinctive flinch response, no special tactics there and she was clearly in condition black, non functioning panic, based on her verbal response. Didn't move offline, reach for her gun, or COMMUNICATE to her partner that she was fighting for her life over a gun. Had she done that, her backup could have engaged sooner and through the windshield rather than moving into the bad guys field of fire and ducking around the A pillar. It wasn't a traditional traffic stop positioning, but would YOU stand where she was standing when interacting with an unknown in a vehicle? 
Ok, so her gun hand was engaged in a struggle and unusable...could she reach across and access her firearm with her left hand? Probably not in her case, but many others can and should train on it. Not easy with a retention holster. How about a backup gun carried on the offside, or just as good...a centerline accessible small fixed blade knife. Rather than flail or reach for her radio she could have been stabbing that asshole in the face and arms. Do YOU have such an option available to you? If not, why?
My feeling: she should quit, if she hasn't already. I'm sure this was quite traumatic, and it should be. Not because of the incident, but what it revealed about her response.

She probably won't, will probably get a commendation, and will 100% be promoted swiftly to command staff.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Clearly I'm bitter and frustrated. Having been through a number of applications this past summer, and seeing the caliber of people who are chosen (quota hires, box checkers, and one psycho who threatened to shoot up his Academy class), I'm just not sympathetic to the people who do nothing to prepare themselves mentally, tactically, or physically for the rigors of an event like this. The department won't provide all of the above....you might have to seek out training, mindset, etc on your own. But hey, it's your life and some are just in the job for the paycheck, the badge, or the benefits.


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Clearly I'm bitter and frustrated.


Would you like one? I have plenty


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hush said:


> My feeling: she should quit, if she hasn't already. I'm sure this was quite traumatic, and it should be. Not because of the incident, but what it revealed about her response.
> 
> She probably won't, will probably get a commendation, and will 100% be promoted swiftly to command staff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


From a buddy who know's SOMEONE related to this incident... the general consensus is that she's become even more shit since this incident.

As for your own hiring issues, sucks to hear that dude I know you want it. Hit me up if I can ever help ya


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

There's another video that comes to mind, I'm trying to find the video. Man with a shotgun points it at a cop..from enough distance he could have shot. He felt it was suicide by cop..issued verbal commands for MINUTES until the bad guy decided to pull the trigger and shot him in the face. Luckily for him, it was birdshot. In the ambulance he called his wife to say goodbye....he was not dying, he just thought he was because he had the wrong mindset. 
Some aren't equipped, and training and selection should weed that out but it doesn't. Contrast that with officers who have received fatal wounds but fight and WIN until their body catches up.

I absolutely hear the statement that you'll never know how you'll react until someone sticks a gun in your face. We have the technology to train for that, and stress inoculation training builds the neuro pathways for success. Sims, airsoft, or rubber gun....you can run through this exact scenario TODAY on shift, before or after shift, whenever. Run through it, put yourself in that exact posture and REACT. It won't be the same, but it plants the seed for mindset and reaction. If your job entails talking to potential murderous people seated in a vehicle, and you haven't already run through the 1001 ways they might kill you and how you'd react...it's too late to tell you you're in the wrong profession. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's the delicate tightrope...if an officer shot every single person that NEEDED shooting (ethically, morally, and legally righteous use of force) in today's political climate they'd be in prison. Politics and soft citizens demand Officer Friendly use his verbal judo and deescalation tactics to subdue the animals that are unfit for society, but are quick to point the finger when it's politically expedient (Michael Brown), when there's a possible error in judgment (Philando Castile), a lack of training and startle response (the somali cop who shot the woman from his patrol car) or plain cowardice (Deputy Peterson at the Parkland High School shooting). 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Let's stop calling it Monday Morning Quarterbacking and call it the name we use in our profession, which is Debriefing. My department does it after every tactical incident, including OIS incidents. There's nothing wrong with it, that's how we learn and get better. We all make mistakes, my department included. That being said, and in chronological order:

- The officer is standing in the worst place possible, right in the window frame, which makes it simple for the suspect to shoot her if he wanted to. She should be standing behind the driver's seat, not beside it.

- She obviously took her eyes off the suspect's hands when she was reading from the notepad. Always watch the hands because it's the hands that will kill you. The only reason she wasn't shot is because the suspect didn't want to shoot her. Even though she reacted fairly quickly, he easily still could have shot her if he really wanted to.

- She reacted fairly quickly once she noticed the gun. She did the only thing possible under those circumstances since the gun was already pointed at her when she noticed it. Hopefully the screaming was to distract the suspect and not because she was panicking, although she should have announced to the responding officer(s) that the suspect had a gun so they knew what they were getting into when they got there.

- The responding officer made a quick assessment and acted appropriately with a well placed shot. Kudos to him.

- While the shooting itself is good, the tactics leading up to it, not so much.

Hopefully the officer will learn from this incident and not just move on because she survived.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Why I carry a slasher centered on my duty belt...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CCCSD said:


> Why I carry a slasher centered on my duty belt...




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

There are plenty of these types of videos out there with new ones coming out almost every day. Maybe we could make a new category on this site where we can watch them and then comment on them so we can all learn something, like we did with this one.

Unfortunately I'm old and not computer savvy so I can't post them, otherwise I would. Any takers?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll do what I can to post them AND try to add positive contributions. For those on YouTube, the PoliceActivity channel seems to get the unedited videos out the fastest.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

